# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Pajisjet Hyrese dhe Dalese te Kompjuterit

## sCHiZoiD-AL

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...0pNdXreLkEPsI/

----------


## .TaaF

Keto jane per 1 fillestar  :P ,,  Nejse Pune e mire per ato  :shkelje syri:

----------

